

Ask HN: Kindle titles in Europe - muxxa

Very frustrating, it seems that most of the titles I intended to buy for on my new Kindle aren't available in Europe, e.g.:<p>http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FC2ROU<p>http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003NUSBUU<p>http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040JHNQG<p>http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FBJAGO<p>Anyone got any workarounds?
======
muxxa
Has anyone tried simply changing their address to a US one?
[http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2010/09/02/international-k...](http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2010/09/02/international-
kindle-avoid-extra-fee-save/)

------
tst
[http://www.michaelyung.com/blog/book/2009/11/01/buying-us-
ki...](http://www.michaelyung.com/blog/book/2009/11/01/buying-us-kindle-books-
without-hiding-ip-address/) maybe this helps

